# EBJD Question - Need feedback



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

I keep reading about a) how cool these fish are and b) how fragile they are.

I have a 150 that will have 2 L001 Plecos and 3 Clown loaches in it. L001's are 5" and the Clowns are hitting 3". All 5 fish were rescues that have been thru my quarrantine tank and nursed back to health. I'm attached to them and have even named the pleco's after my 2 sons...Lame, I know...

I want to add a realluy nice Red Severum and an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey (EBJD)

I hear they are really fragile under 4" and we buy them at 1.5-2" at stores.

My theory....(correct me if I'm wrong)

If I buy 3 EBJD's I should be able to have 1 survive to atleast a juvi size where they become more stable. From what I read one will die off from not eating and the other will be a roll of the dice.

Worst case scenario I end up with 3 EBJD's at 4" and can sell the other 2 for $50

Am I on the right path here? Or do I need to be straightened out?

Kev


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

The other scenario here is that you are an amazing fish keeper and all 3 EBJD's survive!

It's been many years since I've kept JD's (think childhood hehe), but they are far and away my favourite fish. EBJD's weren't around then and I can't say I love this new strain, as I personally find an adult regular JD to be one of the most stunning new world cichlids. However, I realize that in the juvenile stage they don't look as eye catching as the EBJD's, once they get to show their colours, there is no comparison imo. The fragility of the EBJD most likely comes from the breeding genetics and I'm basing that opinion on the fact that I never had a problem with regular JDs.

Can't speak to the sidekicks as I never kept them with other species. 

Great fish!


----------



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

Got to Big Als Mississauga right at 10:00am with my son. They only had maybe 10-12 EBJD's for sale at the $14.99 sale price. I'm gonna estimate they were in the 1.5" to 2.5" range, I got 2 of the bigger and darker ones.










Forgive thge picture, I'm drip acclimating them in the bag.

And I got this little sweetheart to play with them.










Again dripping this one too even though I'm sure I don't have to.

Lights will be off till Monday, will try to get pics Monday night up for you guys to see in better detail. Double bubbler will be in the tank for a few weeks.

Tank is my 150 high

FX5 + AC110

3 Clown Loaches (currently 3")
2 L001 Plecos (currently 4-5")
2 EBJD's (2" maybe 2.5" max)
1 Red Severum (currently 3" and quite round)

That's all that's going in the tank, this is a long term project. The tank is well established and has been running for about 18 months.

May as well keep the fish you like and want


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

BJJBlackbelt said:


> May as well keep the fish you like and want


Congratulations! Can't wait to see these guys grow up.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm like a worried parent...again. I've been thru this with 2 kids and countless fish. 

They are warming up to me, they still haven't established me as their food source. I'm holding off on pics for now. The severum is coming around, still a bit faded and the blues look great.

One of the blues scared the crap out of me last night, was swimming straight up and down and looked to have a bloated belly with a touch of redness. All was well in the morning.

Up to 10 hours of light a day.

Dosed 15ml of melafix as a precaution. That's a 15 gallon dose in 150 gallons of water. Just wanna be safe and protect my investment


----------

